# Help me I Need MS-7071 Drivers



## foxxy_loxx (Jan 20, 2007)

I have three uninstalled drivers on my desktop computer. I have hunted everywhere for them. I keep getting bad links or discontinued support blah blah. I'll post as much detail as I can.

Multimedia Audio Controller
VT8233/A AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller
VIA Technologies

Raid Controller
VIA SATA Raid Controller

Video Controller
KM400 Graphics Adapter

The motherboard is an MS-7071 from MSI, with an Intel Celeron (2.8GHz, socket 478) I hope this is enough information.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi foxxy_loxx, they look like drivers you would find on you motherboard disk. Have you tried reinstalling them from there.

Either that or from the MSI website HERE.


----------



## foxxy_loxx (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanx Munky Phil,

I would've checked the motherboard disk first if I had it, MSI was my next stop before driverguide... But I'll keep searching MSI since that is the motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi foxxy, click where it says HERE in my last post and it will take you to the MSI driver page for you motherboard. Everything is there.


----------



## foxxy_loxx (Jan 20, 2007)

Oops, sorry munkyphil.

I forgot to thank you after clicking your link. I've been looking for those drivers for weeks before finding this forum, how did you find it so fast. It doesn't matter I'm just grateful. Your so cool.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

No problem, I have an MSI board myself and have taken on their website a few times before. Even then it was still a challenge, for some reason it doesn't recognise the part no. (i.e. MS-6728) in the searches :4-dontkno .

Well, I'm glad we could help, that's what we're here for. Enjoy...


----------



## timtak (Oct 20, 2008)

The link above to Ms 7071 drivers no longer seems to function. 

However, I found this link
http://asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=180
at this forum
http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.co...ivers-video-controller-vga-compatible-55.html

The motherboard is called
PM8M2-v
and the homepage is
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=PM8M2-V&class=mb


----------



## ilkcan (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you ...


----------

